# Driving both (X & XL) and Want to Drive (XL ONLY) here's info.



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

In Florida they have made it pretty easy for drivers to drive XL only. Just in case other cities are having trouble getting the word out to their drivers - here is a link to a page that will show you how your Vehicle Profiles should be set up on your phone if you want to have a choice between driving (X & XL) and (XL ONLY).

Good Luck.

MrsUberJax

http://uberflpartners.com/uberxl/


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> In Florida they have made it pretty easy for drivers to drive XL only. Just in case other cities are having trouble getting the word out to their drivers - here is a link to a page that will show you how your Vehicle Profiles should be set up on your phone if you want to have a choice between driving (X & XL) and (XL ONLY).
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


This would be great, but when I go into the 'select a vehicle' there is only one option.

I have emailed support, we'll see what happens.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If I were you I would take screen shots of the pages and send them to your support rep with your instructions.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Ha, I should have. They replied to my email that my account was now set to only XL. But then I go into the app, and only see one vehicle. So I don't have the option, it's just XL now? I still want the option of X, during surge or down times, but it looks like they gave me only XL status. I thought I explained it pretty clearly, and even put in a link to their website... I have responded clarifying my intentions and will see what they do next.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I got my response... they thanked me for clarifying and then told me I would need to send in my documents for the vehicle I wanted to be the XL only option. 

It's the same vehicle, I drive a vehicle that can pick up XL now.. why would I send in the paperwork, again, for the same vehicle? I still don't know if they've set me to XL only or not, I guess I will just have to wait until I get some pings the next time I drive to find out. 

I'll be the guy over in the corner banging his head against a wall.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Because they set you up with another "vehicle" for XL only.

Physically, it is the same vehicle. Logically, it is a separate vehicle that only gets XL requests.

Why can't they just copy the docs from the original vehicle? Beats me, it's Uber. They have to make it as difficult as possible. They actually treat it as the onboarding of a completely separate vehicle that has to get docs uploaded and approved, just as if you were actually driving a different car.

g


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

ive never had trouble. i go offline, click "select another vehicle. two options show up: 1) my license plate number 2) my license plate number with xl behind it. i usually only switch to xl only when im downtown, or other areas on the weekends when you're more likely to het xl requests.


----------

